# Decade Rankings



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Guess who is on the list in the top 10? :wink: :mrgreen: 
My team is 111.   
BYU is listed as 27th, TCU 20th.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/12007461


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

In regards to the last 10 years I would give the nod to the Utes over my cougs as well.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> In regards to the last 10 years I would give the nod to the Utes over my cougs as well.


I will have to say the decade before that would go to the Cougs, the Cougs dominated in the 80's.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:


 :lol: That little guy does like to argue. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:
> ...


But the great thing about him is he can take all the **** you want to throw at him and he will not get hurt feelings.  So has your leg fell off yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No it's still attached. The more I research it looks like ligament damage.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:



> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:
> ...


I just really feel bad for him that while talking about how horrible the MWC is and how awesome the Pac 1 is he won't have any Ute games to attend so he can rush the field double fisting some brews while acting like a little school girl! _(O)_ -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:


There's not much to dispute.... I don't think they're worthy of a top ten spot, but its the guy's opinion. He's entitled to it, whether I or anyone else thinks its incorrect or not. 8)


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry RiverRat will try and dispute this to :roll:
> ...


Funny thing is your the minority on this one. The fact that you can't admit your wrong on this one is quite comical. I would agree that before this decade not much was going good for them, a couple seasons in the 90's were pretty good, but that is about it. It would be like me saying the cougars were not good during the 80's and early 90's


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr. riverrat, I'd like the hear your opinion of why they're not worthy of a top 10.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Mr. riverrat, I'd like the hear your opinion of why they're not worthy of a top 10.


Do you really care though :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I like to hear him ramble on.  I think sometimes he believes the b.s. he spouts off about sports. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No, I like to hear him ramble on.  I think sometimes he believes the b.s. he spouts off about sports. :lol:


He loves softballs and I am not talking about the sport, nuff said! :shock: :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No, I like to hear him ramble on.  I think sometimes he believes the b.s. he spouts off about sports. :lol:


You know dude.... I actually put some research into the opinions I have. I don't expect it to change any minds around here, but I've crunched numbers, looked at past and present polls, am disgustingly addicted to sports history and put all of that into any predictions or opinions I form that I post here. Its not like I just pull stuff out of my ass to post here because I don't like Utah, unlike the mindless drivel some of the folks like BH3 insist on doing until they've convinced themselves (and usually only themselves) that they actually have a point. :? I don't like BYU, just like some folks don't like the Yankees, Dallas Cowboys, or any other team, but there's no denying how many times they've been ranked, same with Washington, even though some love to hate on that team because I'm not giving the U or the Y my internet stamp of approval. Consistency goes a long way and Utah has shown they don't have it, haven't EVER had it but they still should be considered one of the top ten teams of this decade? You're in the top 10 if you prove you can be great one year and in the toilet the next? Are you kidding me?? C'mon.... you'll have a hard time convincing me you actually take that nonsense seriously. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

RR, how many schools are consistently good year after year over the course of a decade? I can't come up with 10, so who is more 'deserving' of being in the top 10 over Utah? I say that as an adamant hater of Utah. USC/Florida/Texas/Oklahoma are the only ones I can come up with that are real good year in and year out. LSU/Ohio State/Virginia Tech come close, but that only adds up to 7 teams. Even teams that have great recruiting bases that MWC teams can only dream of having access to, struggle. Look at Alabama a few years ago, how about Notre Dame and Tennessee last year. How about FSU/PSU with the two winningest coaches of all time, they have struggled. Michigan/West Virginia/Miami/Arkansas/Nebraska/Ole Miss all have had down years. Teams from the west coast, east coast, and Texas/Oklahoma have much larger recruiting pools than a team from Utah, yet Utah/BYU are solid programs that the BCS schools want nothing to do with. Add in Boise State and teams from the northeast should be embarrassed by how these teams from Utah/Idaho are better than them year in and year out.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> RR, how many schools are consistently good year after year over the course of a decade? I can't come up with 10, so who is more 'deserving' of being in the top 10 over Utah? I say that as an adamant hater of Utah. USC/Florida/Texas/Oklahoma are the only ones I can come up with that are real good year in and year out. LSU/Ohio State/Virginia Tech come close, but that only adds up to 7 teams. Even teams that have great recruiting bases that MWC teams can only dream of having access to, struggle. Look at Alabama a few years ago, how about Notre Dame and Tennessee last year. How about FSU/PSU with the two winningest coaches of all time, they have struggled. Michigan/West Virginia/Miami/Arkansas/Nebraska/Ole Miss all have had down years. Teams from the west coast, east coast, and Texas/Oklahoma have much larger recruiting pools than a team from Utah, yet Utah/BYU are solid programs that the BCS schools want nothing to do with. Add in Boise State and teams from the northeast should be embarrassed by how these teams from Utah/Idaho are better than them year in and year out.


Well said


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw come on Riley I was just messing with ya. Your a good guy you just don't know dick when it comes to sports. :mrgreen: I mean don't you have some unhealthy relation ship with the Washington Huskies, or Portland Beavers or some piss poor team like that? Whens the last time either of those teams did anything? I seem to remember something about the Huskies in the Late 80's or early 90's I could be mistaken though. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Teams from the west coast, east coast, and Texas/Oklahoma have much larger recruiting pools than a team from Utah, yet Utah/BYU are solid programs that the BCS schools want nothing to do with. Add in Boise State and teams from the northeast should be embarrassed by how these teams from Utah/Idaho are better than them year in and year out.


I'm not quite sure what to say Pro, other than I don't think its a real fear of the MWC teams that is the only factor or even the biggest factor keeping big market/conference teams off of MWC fields. I think if some of the teams you mentioned played the lackluster competition that BSU or the MWC teams are lucky enough to face year in and year out, then all of a sudden we'd be talking about how consistent they appear to be or how many undefeated seasons they run in a row. Where some of those conferences appear to be stacked from top to bottom and its tough to finish with even one loss during a season, that pulls a lot more weight than as Garyfish so nicely stated in another topic, the MWC having three teams you can count on to be in the top of this conference every year and the rest of the teams are garbage.

Fixed, I can't even argue with you man.... if all you remember is the late 80's or early 90's, then I don't know what to say. You need to follow things a little more closely to even be in this discussion. :wink: If the Huskies would schedule the Utes or Cougars every year (they had a long stretch where they played BYU a bunch) I'd be in those stadiums every time they came to town. I could see how it would appear to you that I don't know (insert slang term for male genitalia here apparently) because you appear to be a recent convert to Ute-ism. Thats about as accurate as me telling you that you know nothing about baseball because you're a Cubs fan and they haven't won in forever. Difference is apparently, that I know better. 8)


----------

